

Show HN: Pw.js – Decentralized CMS - afshinmeh
http://www.peopledrivenweb.com/?ref=hn

======
tacone
Given the long loading time, perhaps elaborating a bit in your post wouldn't
have hurt.

------
advanderveer
Sound really cool, maybe explain what happens in the background while loading
instead of just "Rocketscience", might cause people to have more patience.

------
akumpf
Looks to be offline. Perhaps delete this and re-post once you're back online?
:)

~~~
afshinmeh
Well, not really. This stuff works with torrent network so it might take a
minute or two to find a seeder.

I'm working to make it better though.

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
What's it trying to load?

I was starting to think this was some kind of joke about loading content
through JS the way that bar crept across & got stuck just short.

It's not a joke right?

